# Rollfast skat



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 24, 2017)

rusty but great tires


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 2, 2017)

I never knew there was a bike called "Skat"!


----------



## Debikeman (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a 3 speed girls skat that is in mint condition. It has front and rear brakes and a handal shift the seat has flowers


----------

